# gpg stopped working [NOT SOLVED]

## jimmij

When I enter 'gpg -c test.txt' as user nothing happens. The same command as root gives gtk window asking for password. Obviously neither of these behavior is what I want, all I need is just asking in terminal for password and it worked like that just a few months ago. Something changed in the meantime probably during system update. How can I revert it?

----------

## jimmij

Am I the only one who uses gpg nowadays?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## khayyam

 *jimmij wrote:*   

> Am I the only one who uses gpg nowadays?

 

jimmij ... works for me:

```
# gpg -c test.txt

# file test.txt.gpg

test.txt.gpg: GPG symmetrically encrypted data (CAST5 cipher)
```

I imagine its app-crypt/pinentry that you are having issues with ...

```
# eselect pinentry list

Available pinentry binary implementations:

  [1]   pinentry-curses *
```

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## jimmij

I can select 3 different pinentries: gtk-2, qt4 and curses, neither of them looks as at good old days (closest is curses, but still it is stupid), also neither of them works for standard user.

I discovered that for user there is error message:

```
~/tmp> gpg -c test.txt

gpg: problem with the agent: Invalid card

gpg: error creating passphrase: Operation cancelled

gpg: symmetric encryption of `test.txt' failed: Operation cancelled

```

but it appears only once after reboot.

Later on 'gpg -c test.txt' commands give no message at all.

I suspected that maybe there is some gpg-agent running, but there is no process with 'gpg' phrase.

Edit:

I had gnome-keyring-daemon in startup programs (put there automatically during gnome upgrade process?), killing this daemon makes gpg work again with a warning:

```
gpg: can't connect to the agent - trying fall back
```

gnome-3 is such a crap, conflicts everywhere, unbelievable.

----------

